# Caesar Chorus - 33R swap?



## icculus (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello, I am building the Cesar Chorus and just realized for R102 I do not have a 33R. I have a 10R and 68R, could either of those work? Many thanks!


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 21, 2021)

If you have 2x 68r you can install them parallel for 34r, or use 3x 10r in series for 30r.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 21, 2021)

icculus said:


> Hello, I am building the Cesar Chorus and just realized for R102 I do not have a 33R. I have a 10R and 68R, could either of those work? Many thanks!


Do as Turgoslayer suggested :


----------



## icculus (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks! I don’t think it matters, but just to confirm, the build states 1/4W resistors but my 68R in parallel are 1/8W resistors. It’s ok right?


----------



## Barry (Jan 21, 2021)

icculus said:


> Thanks! I don’t think it matters, but just to confirm, the build states 1/4W resistors but my 68R in parallel are 1/8W resistors. It’s ok right?


Yes


----------



## TGP39 (Jan 21, 2021)

Barry said:


> Yes


Did you actually calculate the resistance power wattage needed at this point in the circuit?  I don’t know what the voltage or current is at this point, but for a 33ohm resistance, it doesn’t take much voltage to burn that resistor up.


----------



## Barry (Jan 21, 2021)

TGP39 said:


> Did you actually calculate the resistance power wattage needed at this point in the circuit?  I don’t know what the voltage or current is at this point, but for a 33ohm resistance, it doesn’t take much voltage to burn that resistor up.


For pedals 1/8w is usually more than adequate


----------



## Gt6371 (Jul 31, 2022)

TGP39 said:


> Did you actually calculate the resistance power wattage needed at this point in the circuit?  I don’t know what the voltage or current is at this point, but for a 33ohm resistance, it doesn’t take much voltage to burn that resistor up.


That’s exactly what’s happening to me.  It keeps burning up


----------



## BryGuy (Jul 31, 2022)

Gt6371 said:


> That’s exactly what’s happening to me.  It keeps burning up


Are you getting any effect? Mine isn’t working. Think I have a bad BBD or clock or both. Waiting on some more chips now. But yeah big red flag besides no effect was my 33r resistor was burnt.


----------



## TGP39 (Aug 4, 2022)

BryGuy said:


> Are you getting any effect? Mine isn’t working. Think I have a bad BBD or clock or both. Waiting on some more chips now. But yeah big red flag besides no effect was my 33r resistor was burnt.


Are you using a 1/4 watt 33ohm resistor?


----------



## BryGuy (Aug 4, 2022)

TGP39 said:


> Are you using a 1/4 watt 33ohm resistor?


Yep. Had 9 volts on the supply side but less than 1 volt after the 33R. Really weird but after getting some replacement ICs things are working great now. Haven’t had the time to go back and check which one was causing the problem yet.


----------

